# How to reset/undo VAG COM changes to factory Defaults???



## idesi1 (Sep 2, 2011)

I had made some changes to the lighting systems in 09 Control module but now I want to make it the factory default way as it came from factory ... So is there a way to do that? I tried to search thru VCDS but couldnt find it.
Please let me know if anyone has an idea.
Thanks


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

There is no one button to return to factory settings because what the factory settings are depends on the model and the country and possibly other factors. Did you do an AutoScan before you started doing modifications? If yes, you can just set everything back to the coding in that autoscan. Otherwise look in the log folders and all of the changes you made should be recorded there. Either way, you will have to set each setting back the way it was one at a time, just the way you changed it the first time.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## Tim Birney (Jun 2, 2003)

idesi1 said:


> I had made some changes to the lighting systems in 09 Control module but now I want to make it the factory default way as it came from factory ... So is there a way to do that? I tried to search thru VCDS but couldnt find it.
> Please let me know if anyone has an idea.
> Thanks


VAG-COM has a Debug folder. This folder has all of your BEFORE, and AFTER Coding.

Go from that, and motor on.


----------



## Ruan SQ5 (Oct 11, 2021)

Tim Birney said:


> VAG-COM has a Debug folder. This folder has all of your BEFORE, and AFTER Coding.
> 
> Go from that, and motor on.


hey man hu do you use the debug folder?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Ruan SQ5 said:


> hey man hu do you use the debug folder?


Zombie thread......... 

Conveniently, VCDS stores everything here: C:\Ross-Tech\VCDS


----------

